Merry Christmas, Nerds - folksinger
======
senatorobama
Shh, this is the best time for side projects to add to the CV. You snooze, you
lose.

~~~
gregmorton
But when you overwork, you're acting like a dork.

------
TonnyGaric
Merry Christmas! :)

------
throwaway-123
Merry Xmas....

